# Would a tortoise recognize a fake tortoise?



## TheHoganHero (Jul 10, 2021)

Now of course a tortoise has no concept of “fake”. What I mean is would a tortoise see a visually realistic or indistinguishable model as another tortoise, or would a lack of scent, movement, or anything else “confuse” them or not even recognize it? Variable by individual or species?

I’m guessing at least a partial yes they’d see a tortoise, but I can’t find anything on it other than a few clips of them seeming to be fooled. If anybody has any insight at all, I’d love to hear it, thanks!


----------



## Suey (Jul 11, 2021)

Hi I don’t think they do recognise a fake tortoise. My friend bought me a fake and I have put it in my Male Russian tortoise enclosure outside. I wondered what he would think of it, he did go and check it out but now has no interest at all, just walks past it. That’s my experience so we’ll see if anyone else has put one in with their tortoises.


----------



## JoesMum (Jul 11, 2021)

Males will use anything vaguely tortoise shaped to mate with. And it’s very vague. A rock, the drain cover, the slug pub, a shoe, a plant pot… it’s testosterone clouding their judgement.

To be honest when males are in that kind of mood they can’t reliably climb on the correct end of an actual female tortoise.


----------



## Suey (Jul 11, 2021)

Well maybe give him a bit more time and he perhaps won’t leave it alone ? he’s only 6 , he has flashed at me for the first time last week though so we’ll see. My Auntie has a male Herman’s and he’s in love with a hosepipe that’s wrapped round a reel, makes love to it most of the day.


----------



## ZEROPILOT (Jul 11, 2021)

JoesMum said:


> Males will use anything vaguely tortoise shaped to mate with. And it’s very vague. A rock, the drain cover, the slug pub, a shoe, a plant pot… it’s testosterone clouding their judgement.
> 
> To be honest when males are in that kind of mood they can’t reliably climb on the correct end of an actual female tortoise.


I agree.
In captivity, a stone, a shoe, a turtle statue. It doesn't matter.
A male in search of love will try to hump anything.
When defending his territory or finding a female in the wild, I'm sure it comes down more the pheromones.
But, in captivity the pickings are limited. And lots of male torts have low standards.


----------



## ZEROPILOT (Jul 11, 2021)

Suey said:


> Hi I don’t think they do recognise a fake tortoise. My friend bought me a fake and I have put it in my Male Russian tortoise enclosure outside. I wondered what he would think of it, he did go and check it out but now has no interest at all, just walks past it. That’s my experience so we’ll see if anyone else has put one in with their tortoises.


Initially my Alpha female Redfoot took out some of her aggression on a small(12") ball that I placed in her enclosure.
She rammed it. Pushed it around and slept next to it for days.
Now she ignores it totally.


----------



## Warren (Jul 11, 2021)

Suey said:


> Well maybe give him a bit more time and he perhaps won’t leave it alone ? he’s only 6 , he has flashed at me for the first time last week though so we’ll see. My Auntie has a male Herman’s and he’s in love with a hosepipe that’s wrapped round a reel, makes love to it most of the day.


I guess if your tortoise want's to lay pipe, he knows where to fine his hose. LOL


----------



## Suey (Jul 12, 2021)

Warren said:


> I guess if your tortoise want's to lay pipe, he knows where to fine his hose. LOL


That’s funny ?


----------



## zolasmum (Jul 12, 2021)

Suey said:


> That’s funny ?


Zola has a large plastic tortoise - quite realistic - which he loves to climb on -but his favourite thing is my feet in my black and red trainers - he approaches from the front, puts his head on the toe end, and embraces the trainer with both arms.He can stay for a very long time just stroking my foot gently, without getting over-romantic - if I leave him briefly he will go and eat, but comes back to my foot when he returns. He can stay occupied doing this for half an hour or more, in a very affectionate way. It is so endearing.
Angie


----------



## Maggie3fan (Jul 12, 2021)

zolasmum said:


> Zola has a large plastic tortoise - quite realistic - which he loves to climb on -but his favourite thing is my feet in my black and red trainers - he approaches from the front, puts his head on the toe end, and embraces the trainer with both arms.He can stay for a very long time just stroking my foot gently, without getting over-romantic - if I leave him briefly he will go and eat, but comes back to my foot when he returns. He can stay occupied doing this for half an hour or more, in a very affectionate way. It is so endearing.
> Angie


Ok...you have now joined the ranks of crazy tortoise lady. Stroking yur foot? Really??? hahahahah


----------



## zolasmum (Jul 12, 2021)

maggie3fan said:


> Ok...you have now joined the ranks of crazy tortoise lady. Stroking yur foot? Really??? hahahahah


I wish I could video it to show you, but I don't have a fancy phone. He also particularly likes playing with the hem of my slightly stretchy trousers - gripping it in his mouth and pulling his head in with it into his shell. It seems to be some sort of game - he doesn't damage it, and lets go after a couple of minutes. 
I would be proud to be considered a crazy tortoise lady !!!!


----------



## autumn_0201 (Jul 12, 2021)

TheHoganHero said:


> Now of course a tortoise has no concept of “fake”. What I mean is would a tortoise see a visually realistic or indistinguishable model as another tortoise, or would a lack of scent, movement, or anything else “confuse” them or not even recognize it? Variable by individual or species?
> 
> I’m guessing at least a partial yes they’d see a tortoise, but I can’t find anything on it other than a few clips of them seeming to be fooled. If anybody has any insight at all, I’d love to hear it, thanks!



There was a video a saw where a realistic tortoise robot was placed in the woods with other tortoises. The tortoises seemed to take it in and treated it as their own. One even tried to do the thing with it! Which, of course, the robot didn't react to.
I found it! The video.


----------



## Maggie3fan (Jul 12, 2021)

zolasmum said:


> I wish I could video it to show you, but I don't have a fancy phone. He also particularly likes playing with the hem of my slightly stretchy trousers - gripping it in his mouth and pulling his head in with it into his shell. It seems to be some sort of game - he doesn't damage it, and lets go after a couple of minutes.
> I would be proud to be considered a crazy tortoise lady !!!!


Well...if it matters...I too have had a tort who acted in a way with me that none of my other torts have. So while it IS a bit strange...I like it...CTL....
oh...Me neither my cell fone is maybe 20 years old...old enuf my visiting 33 yr old grandson litterally couldn't work it and of course I was laughing hard and he got flustered...lol...my job as a gramma


----------



## zolasmum (Jul 12, 2021)

maggie3fan said:


> Well...if it matters...I too have had a tort who acted in a way with me that none of my other torts have. So while it IS a bit strange...I like it...CTL....
> oh...Me neither my cell fone is maybe 20 years old...old enuf my visiting 33 yr old grandson litterally couldn't work it and of course I was laughing hard and he got flustered...lol...my job as a gramma





maggie3fan said:


> Well...if it matters...I too have had a tort who acted in a way with me that none of my other torts have. So while it IS a bit strange...I like it...CTL....
> oh...Me neither my cell fone is maybe 20 years old...old enuf my visiting 33 yr old grandson litterally couldn't work it and of course I was laughing hard and he got flustered...lol...my job as a gramma


I do stroke Zola a lot, and he clearly enjoys it, so I wondered if he was trying to do the same for me - it is really very sweet, until he eventually decides to nip my ankle, of course. What surprises me most is how long he will go on stroking me for at a time - he is 21, and has only started doing this in the past couple of years, but now he does it nearly every day.
What sort of unusual behaviour did your tortoise show?
Angie
p.s. I bet you are a an amazing grandma


----------



## Cathie G (Jul 12, 2021)

maggie3fan said:


> Well...if it matters...I too have had a tort who acted in a way with me that none of my other torts have. So while it IS a bit strange...I like it...CTL....
> oh...Me neither my cell fone is maybe 20 years old...old enuf my visiting 33 yr old grandson litterally couldn't work it and of course I was laughing hard and he got flustered...lol...my job as a gramma


If your antique cellphone has a camera... maybe you could send the picture to your email by putting it in your contacts and then post somehow from your computer. I send pictures to myself all the time.


----------



## mylittlecholla (Jul 14, 2021)

zolasmum said:


> Zola has a large plastic tortoise - quite realistic - which he loves to climb on -but his favourite thing is my feet in my black and red trainers - he approaches from the front, puts his head on the toe end, and embraces the trainer with both arms.He can stay for a very long time just stroking my foot gently, without getting over-romantic - if I leave him briefly he will go and eat, but comes back to my foot when he returns. He can stay occupied doing this for half an hour or more, in a very affectionate way. It is so endearing.
> Angie


That's adorable. Zola is an angel in torty form.


----------

